# Flood Control



## princess_snezy (Sep 14, 2007)

Sorry if this is in the wrong section of the forum.

Anyway I would like to just suggest about decreasing the Flood Control from 60 seconds to 20 seconds. It just seems too long in my opinion but I can understand if there are reasons you are unable to do this.

I hope this suggestion helps


----------



## Samutz (Sep 14, 2007)

Search functions run a lot of queries on the database, which makes the site use much more resources. That's why the main search has been replaced with the Google thing and the flood limit it set to 60.


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Samutz @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> Search functions run a lot of queries on the database, which makes the site use much more resources. That's why the main search has been replaced with the Google thing and the flood limit it set to 60.


This guy understands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And it's made a considerable impact on the server. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Much faster


----------



## princess_snezy (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Samutz @ Sep 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Search functions run a lot of queries on the database, which makes the site use much more resources. That's why the main search has been replaced with the Google thing and the flood limit it set to 60.
> ...


Nah thats kool I was just curious and thought I may suggest it


----------



## moozxy (Sep 14, 2007)

Eh whatwhatwhat? Is there a shoutbox on GBATemp? Why can't I see it?


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(moozxy @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> Eh whatwhatwhat? Is there a shoutbox on GBATemp? Why can't I see it?


You need to be a confirmed member to see it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That means 100+ posts.


----------



## moozxy (Sep 14, 2007)

Ah I see... How does Princess Snezzy know about it? Pah special treatment for females?


----------



## princess_snezy (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(moozxy @ Sep 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Eh whatwhatwhat? Is there a shoutbox on GBATemp? Why can't I see it?
> ...


why is it like that?


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(princess_snezy @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Sep 15 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(moozxy @ Sep 14 2007 said:
> ...


Because we don't want newb morons spamming up the shoutbox

...... No offence intended.


----------



## princess_snezy (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Sep 15 2007 said:


> QUOTE(princess_snezy @ Sep 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Sep 15 2007 said:
> ...


=/


----------



## dice (Sep 14, 2007)

the shoutbox is in a shitty position, I don't bother looking at it. Isn't there a way to move the position of the shoutbox (to the top) for those who want it?


----------



## shaunj66 (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(dice @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> the shoutbox is in a shitty position, I don't bother looking at it. Isn't there a way to move the position of the shoutbox (to the top) for those who want it?


We're considering this


----------



## .TakaM (Sep 14, 2007)

I understand the flood limit, and the increase to 60 seconds is.. okay.

But, is it really 60 seconds?
Like I'll browse the new posts, sometimes I'll accidentally click it twice and go straight to the flood control message etc- and I have to let it sit for a minute before searching again.

But, if I wait say.. 59 seconds, then click it, I get the same error message asking me to wait 60 seconds, but it also seems to reset the counter, even if I only had one second left etc


----------



## Samutz (Sep 15, 2007)

The counter doesn't reset for me. Sometimes when I know 60 seconds is almost up, I"ll just keep clicking it until it gives me the search results.


----------



## dice (Sep 17, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> I understand the flood limit, and the increase to 60 seconds is.. okay.
> 
> But, is it really 60 seconds?
> Like I'll browse the new posts, sometimes I'll accidentally click it twice and go straight to the flood control message etc- and I have to let it sit for a minute before searching again.
> ...


lol very true


----------



## striderx (Oct 12, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> QUOTE(moozxy @ Sep 14 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Eh whatwhatwhat? Is there a shoutbox on GBATemp? Why can't I see it?
> ...



I can't wait till I'll not a n00b anymore...   the fame, the glory, the trading forum and now the shoutbox?!?!  Oh the riches that await!






striderx


----------

